# Looks like we are adding a new addition



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

When we had to find Layla another home, Kirby was really upset bad. We talked and talked to him about why it was best for Layla. Well, Wayne finally told him that aftwr a while we would get him an Austrailian Shepherd puppy. That eased him a lot, and he decided when he does get one, he wants a black tri. That way we would all three have a different color. Wayne ran up on a lady with a litter of black tri and blue merels. He gave her our email after talking to her so she could send some pictures. (she lives about two hrs. away). We got the pictures and let Kirby look at all of them. And like he said, he picked a black tri male. I called the breeder back, talked to her myself for awhile and its official. We will be getting "Shadow" next weekend after he turns eight weeks old. Kirby is THRILLED, as is Wayne. I woke up yesterday thinking "what are we thinking? a fourth dog"? *sigh*. 

Wayne said he is going to work on our whole issue with the camera/computer thing, and I'm going to have to call Best Buy or something because we must be missing something on the computer to make it work. I want to get picture up so bad! 

Just had to let every one know, "Shadow"(that could possibly change) will soon be a new family member.
"


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

What happened with Layla? 

And you had BETTER get that fixed! I want pictures! Hahaha. Aussie puppies are SO cute! And what's wrong with a fourth dog???  We would have more if we could! Hahaha. The Navy gave us a 2 dog limit.

Congratulations on your soon to be new family member


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm glad that you were able to do what's best for Layla, and I'm glad that you are able to open your heart and home to a new addition. Congrats!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> What happened with Layla?
> 
> And you had BETTER get that fixed! I want pictures! Hahaha. Aussie puppies are SO cute! And what's wrong with a fourth dog???  We would have more if we could! Hahaha. The Navy gave us a 2 dog limit.
> 
> Congratulations on your soon to be new family member


LOl! Gonna try to get that fixed. Its bugging me. Long story short on Layla, she came to us at the first of the summer from an abusive situation. We gave her a try all summer but she had some aggression issues that were getting worse. It seemed to be a dominance issue only with our girls, Lucky and Copper. She never bothered Aussie that I saw. Being that she was a Chesapeake Bay, and two years old she had more issues than we were really capable of handling. She went to a Chessie rescue who know the breed and have knowledge to work with her. 

LOL, I didn't think we would have a puppy so soon I guess! Aussie pups are so cute and so smart! I think he will get into a routine with the other three just fine. We are going to crate train him, and get him used to sleeping with Kirby in his room. So, I guess there is nothing wrong with four. Just more fluff to hug!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awwww how sweet! An early X~Mas Gift! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ah, the madness of humans and their dogs.

what makes this even more precious is that kirby can read 

congratulations....and really, if you can feed three, you can feed four


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Its not really a Christmas gift I don't guess , since we promised him this a while back. It just happens to be at Christmas which will only make the holidays better!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww congratulations!

I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> LOl! Gonna try to get that fixed. Its bugging me. Long story short on Layla, she came to us at the first of the summer from an abusive situation. We gave her a try all summer but she had some aggression issues that were getting worse. It seemed to be a dominance issue only with our girls, Lucky and Copper. She never bothered Aussie that I saw. Being that she was a Chesapeake Bay, and two years old she had more issues than we were really capable of handling. She went to a Chessie rescue who know the breed and have knowledge to work with her.
> 
> LOL, I didn't think we would have a puppy so soon I guess! Aussie pups are so cute and so smart! I think he will get into a routine with the other three just fine. We are going to crate train him, and get him used to sleeping with Kirby in his room. So, I guess there is nothing wrong with four. Just more fluff to hug!


See? And there is a classic example of what "rehoming" a dog should be that we were talking about in that other thread. Hahaha. She had previous issues and couldn't get along with your girls and it could have ended badly for all of the dogs. And she didn't get dumped at a shelter or posted on CL. Chessie Rescue. Anyhow, do you have any pictures of her that you could post when you figure out how to fix that issue? A Chessie is the only retriever I would ever consider getting. I trained my neighbor's beautiful green eyed girl and she is an amazing dog. Ok, maybe I have considered a duck toller too. Haha. 

And darn right that is just more fluff to hug! And bathe, and groom... Hahaha. Seriously, I would have several dogs if there wasn't a limit... You know what??? I have never actually heard that from the Navy itself... Maybe Nick just told me that so we didn't end up with our own petting zoo... I'm going to have to check that out...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> See? And there is a classic example of what "rehoming" a dog should be that we were talking about in that other thread. Hahaha. She had previous issues and couldn't get along with your girls and it could have ended badly for all of the dogs. And she didn't get dumped at a shelter or posted on CL. Chessie Rescue. Anyhow, do you have any pictures of her that you could post when you figure out how to fix that issue? A Chessie is the only retriever I would ever consider getting. I trained my neighbor's beautiful green eyed girl and she is an amazing dog. Ok, maybe I have considered a duck toller too. Haha.
> 
> And darn right that is just more fluff to hug! And bathe, and groom... Hahaha. Seriously, I would have several dogs if there wasn't a limit... *You know what??? I have never actually heard that from the Navy itself... Maybe Nick just told me that so we didn't end up with our own petting zoo... I'm going to have to check that out...*


HAHHAHAA....see and that is why your Nick and my Jesse are SOOOO much alike.......if he thought he could pull it off Jesse would SOOOO try and tell me that!!!LOL :lol:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Our forum can ALWAYS use more Aussie pictures... especially an Aussie puppy!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

How exciting for you!


----------

